# Помогите найти врача



## Алексей в (19 Фев 2012)

Если кто-нибудь знает , подскажите пожалуйста адрес или контактные данные врача Граника Андрея Олеговича


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Фев 2012)

откуда он?


----------



## Алексей в (22 Фев 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> откуда он?


Раньше работал в Дзержинске , сейчас наверное еще и в Нижнем Новгороде


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Фев 2012)

Не знаком


----------



## Katmed (22 Май 2012)

Алексей в знаю этого врача. вам это ещё актуально?


----------



## Алексей в (27 Май 2012)

информация не помешает


----------



## Дашкин (19 Мар 2014)

Алексей в написал(а):


> Если кто-нибудь знает , подскажите пожалуйста адрес или контактные данные врача Граника Андрея Олеговича


г.Дзержинск, ул.Ватутина, д.24/8 оф.123


----------

